# Audi Fat Five Specs?? Help..



## Antibiotics (Dec 15, 2007)

does anyone know whaere i can find a spec sheet on fat fives. i'm essentially looking for the size of the valve stem hole.. 
any leads are helpful.. 

thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Audi Fat Five Specs?? Help.. (Antibiotics)*

The Etka only lists one valve stem part # for both the steel wheels and aluminum.
281 601 361
Are you attempting to use steel valve stems instead of the rubber?
I don't have the 5 spoke Audi TT wheels.
I own the 6 spoke, and on my spare I measured the following:
12mm hole for the valve stem as view from within the wheel.
Keep in mind that a rubber valve stem will be wider than the hole, makes for a tight seal.
17mm hole for the external part of the wheel.
Measurements could be off, I used a steel ruler, didn't feel like getting my digital calipers from the Garage.


----------



## Antibiotics (Dec 15, 2007)

*Re: Audi Fat Five Specs?? Help.. (Eric D)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Eric D* »_The Etka only lists one valve stem part # for both the steel wheels and aluminum.
281 601 361
Are you attempting to use steel valve stems instead of the rubber?
I don't have the 5 spoke Audi TT wheels.
I own the 6 spoke, and on my spare I measured the following:
12mm hole for the valve stem as view from within the wheel.
Keep in mind that a rubber valve stem will be wider than the hole, makes for a tight seal.
17mm hole for the external part of the wheel.
Measurements could be off, I used a steel ruler, didn't feel like getting my digital calipers from the Garage.

i haven't tried steel stems yet, that's why i was looking for the measurement. 
what keeps happening to me is the valve stems work for a few days/weeks and then they'll start leaking air kinda slowly. 
then, when i try to fill them up, they start leaking alot and almost want to fall off.. 

maybe the stems i'm using aren't rated for the PSI i need them to be.. 
i dunno.. the weird thing is, is that it only happens to the front wheels.








i appreciate the help, though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Audi Fat Five Specs?? Help.. (Antibiotics)*

Keep in mind that there is a flood of Chinese made valve stems. They are made of regular rubber instead of EPDM rubber (ozone safe). The Chinese valve stems have been recalled and have the following part #s TR-4XX, XX is a 2 digit number.
These defective valve stems may crack prematurely can cause an accident.
The VW part # I posted above must have a Germany stamp on it for it to be genuine.


----------



## Antibiotics (Dec 15, 2007)

*FV-QR*

awesome dude.. thanks so much.. i just ordered some steel screw-on ones. hopefully these ones will work better.


----------

